# (Dick here are your Pictures) Who is this ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Christ sake that is huge!!!!! WE had one not that big, walk buy uyse at 200 yards while I gutted my 5by5, it really makes you sick when you shoot a big one and yet a bigger walks right by you!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the tag on the big muley looks like a gratis tag? It is a ND muley, right?? It appears to me that it is 30" wide or better.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I bet he will go 34 inches, a muley ears are 25 inches from tip to tip. Thats how I field judge these big buggers. 
Yeah that is a gratis tag for ND. You gotta love ND muledeer hunting, to tell you the truth ND is one of the BEST states for muledeer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Guys, I don't don't know the young man's name. He was supposed to have shot the muley at Killdeer. Can maybe track it down. Just got the flicks from the big whitetail that was killed by a vehicle at Center. I'll send those to Fetch too. (He's the smartest guy in the crew).


----------

